# Remote Flash with D5000



## Santa Gertrudis (Feb 10, 2010)

Is there any way to remotely fire a flash with the D5000 like you can with the D90? I would like to get an SB-600 and mount it to a tripod and/or set it on the ground and be able to remotely fire it as well as use it on the hot shoe like normal. Is there a way? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BirdyIsMe (Feb 10, 2010)

You should be able to fire any slave-capable flash unit (which would just be triggered by the unit you have on-camera), but you won't be able to control output on the off-camera unit without the use of a SU-800, from what I read when I was looking to purchase a back-up DSLR.


----------



## Santa Gertrudis (Feb 10, 2010)

Hmmm sounds kinda confusing. Would doing it with a cord be easier in the long run?


----------



## BirdyIsMe (Feb 10, 2010)

A cord, wireless triggers, using the slave mode, etc., will all accomplish triggering.


----------



## Santa Gertrudis (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok, I looked up SU-800 and it makes sense now. Im thinking for right now, I might just stick with a cord and save a couple hundred bucks. I can always get the SU-800 later on.

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## BirdyIsMe (Feb 10, 2010)

No problem.  I would check out some cheapo eBay triggers.  <$50, and they'll do the job (with a few sacrifices from the higher-dollar systems).  Search wireless trigger on eBay.


----------



## Santa Gertrudis (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Santa Gertrudis (Feb 10, 2010)

So how do I know if said trigger will work with the SB-600?


----------



## KmH (Feb 10, 2010)

Santa Gertrudis said:


> So how do I know if said trigger will work with the SB-600?


Read the description for the auction. If you're at a web site read the tech info there. The bottom line is it usually doesn't matter what flash unit you're using when you trigger it with a radio receiver and transmitter.

These will work with the SB-600: http://cgi.ebay.com/PT-04-C-Radio-W...ZCamera_Flash_Accessories?hash=item4149f082a5

By the way, the SB-600 doesn't have a port to plug in a sync cord.


----------



## Santa Gertrudis (Feb 10, 2010)

Sweet! Thanks for the info, KmH!


----------



## Santa Gertrudis (Feb 10, 2010)

Would the Vivitar 285HV even be worth looking at instead of the SB-600?


----------



## Santa Gertrudis (Feb 10, 2010)

Also, I've been interested in an SB-400 for a while due to it's size. It's not listed as compatible, but what would stop it from working remotely?


----------



## KmH (Feb 10, 2010)

Santa Gertrudis said:


> Would the Vivitar 285HV even be worth looking at instead of the SB-600?


I have 2 of the SB-600's (and 2 SB-800's) and 4 of the 285HV's.

The 285HV's won't TTL.




Santa Gertrudis said:


> Also, I've been interested in an SB-400 for a while due to it's size. It's not listed as compatible, but what would stop it from working remotely?


The SB-400 can be triggered remotely with a radio trigger or an accessory optical slave that attaches to the shoe.

The SB-400 is pretty weak power output wise. The 285HV's blow it out of the water.

On another note: Some lightstands don't cost a whole lot - Impact | Air-Cushioned Heavy Duty Light Stand - | LS-96HAB | B&H and are more versatile than using a tripod.


----------



## Santa Gertrudis (Feb 10, 2010)

Ah! So the SB-600 will TTL? I didn't think it would on my camera.

I guess I just need to forget about the SB-400 all together. I just really like the size of it for on camera use. I can see how it would be limiting though. Oh well. SB-600 it is!


----------



## clbd39 (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a vivtar 285hv and sb-600

The 285 won't even compare to the vivtar as far as shoe mounted goes

But, since this is about remote flashing...

I have modified Catus v2s and they fire at... so far... 100% and they go over 350 feet so...

A little soldering time (antenna) and some trials and you have a great remote fire for 60 bucks or so...


----------



## Santa Gertrudis (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info!!


----------

